# i lost my cockatiel



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i am just so distraught. i never thought i'll feel so sad when i lost my bird. yesterday she flew away, in fact she flew right through the mosquito net we have in our balcony and later in the day we almost managed to catch her in the nearby apartment but she got scared and flew. it was dark by the time we lost her so this morning my husband and i searched for her in the nearby buildings and she's nowhere to be found. it rained last night and she's never lived outside a cage so i'm so scared she's passed away. she was my constant companion and not just a pet. i feel wierd i am this sad but i cant help it. do you think she'll come back or has she died? its almost 24 hrs and i've lost hope


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

this is like de ja vu for me, i lost mine a year ago on wednesday.....i never found him but people do find them. bit of rain wont hurt them......advertise in papers, in libraries, local shops etc, try to make leaflets and post them around, tell police station and RSPCA (Local humane society). You say you nearly caught her a little later on after the escape? for me thats good news because the most dangerous part is normally that initial take off when they escape....they just fly off like mad hatters and fly for miles into the distance but it sounds like she stayed close by. if shes tame theres a good chance shes going to land on someone so you need to get as much publicity out as you can. Some of the stories you read about them are amazing and how they cope after escape. dont give up, its very early days.

good luck i hope you find her.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks a lot steveandronnie. unfortunately where i live, there are no lost and found for pet places and people are not too bothered about lost pets. i live in india and even when we were looking for her yest, noone came to help. besides my bird gets frightened very easily and there are some hawks which nest nearby so i'm scared i wont be able to find her. but thanks for your words. and i'll be praying i find her soon


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

oh....well im hoping too that you get your friend back. very best of luck. need any advice let me know, ill try to help.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Post signs offering a small cash reward for her return. That will help motivate people to look for her! I hope you will get her back safe and sound.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There have been a few that has flew away lately and some have returned so there is always hope


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you all for your support. i am going to go out of town tomorrow but my husband will have an eye out for her. thanks so much


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

leave her cage open outside for her with fresh food and water. also play cockatiel sounds from youtube out the window... it might entice her back. im so sorry you lost her  i hope you find her


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Dont lose hope ...I will pray for her return......Was she your companion for a long time?


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

she was my husbands pet for a year and a half and i "inherited" her for the last 7 months. i am new to the city with no family and less friends so she was my constant companion. she sits on my shoulder or sits nearby while i'm reading, cooking, watching tv, working on my computer. i blame myself for becoming so attached cos i'm not able to bear the thought of losing her. 

once again. thank you all for your support.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, do not blame yourself for becoming attached. we all get attached and things happen. we love our pets like you love your bird and many of us, in your situation, would be just as lost. do not blame yourself


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't blame yourself. Sometimes these things happen - I would be lost without kirby! 

Can you put the cage outside? 

A friend of mine lost a conure. She put the cage outside and almost a week later came home to find him sat in the cage as if he had never been gone!

If she stayed local and is scared then she may look for something familiar that she knows is safe.

I hope you find her.


----------

